# Gator Piquant



## SmokinAl (Sep 3, 2011)

Been looking for a good gator recipe, and the other Al (AlBlancher) sent me his Gator Piquant Sauce recipe.

We changed it somewhat & this is what we came up with. I think we may make this at the South Florida gathering. It is fantastic.

Smoked Alligator & Sausage Piquant

1 lb             tail meat cut into ½ inch cubes

1 lb             smoked andoulli sausage

1 c              canola oil

1 c              flour

2 c              diced onion

2 c              diced celery

1 ½ c          diced bell pepper

½ c             minced garlic

2                 10oz cans Ro’tel tomatoes w/green chili’s

4 cans         chicken broth (about 2 quarts)        

1 tsp            salt

1 tsp            pepper

1 tbs            La hot sauce 

Make dark brown roux with the oil and flour

Add the gator and sauté 5 to10 minutes

In a large cast iron pot put a little oil in the bottom & sauté the onions, celery, bell pepper and garlic 3 to 5 min until veggies are wilted, being careful not to burn the garlic.

Add the gator & roux, stirring in with veggies.

Add tomatoes and chicken broth, stir well and add salt, pepper and hot sauce.  

Bring to rolling boil then put on grill over a 300 degree charcoal fire, or in a 300 degree smoker . 

On the grill or in the smoker, it should just barely be bubbling, like in a crock pot.

Throw some hickory chunks on the charcoal to give it a smoke flavor. 

Do not put a cover on the pot, but do close the grill. 

Stir occasionally & after 1 ½ hours, add the sausage.

Cook another ½ to ¾ hour, or until sausage is hot & gator is tender.

Serve over rice.

I wasn't going to take any photo's, but it looked so good I did manage to get a couple after it was on the grill.

*It's been on about 1 hour here.                                            It must smell good cause here come some visitors. *         

                                                                                               












*They are sandhill cranes & they come up in the yard                            Here's the piquant all done.*

*all the time. They are not afraid of people at all.*

*They eat the bird seed that falls out of the feeders.*











*Made some rice to put it on.                                                        Here it is ready to eat.*











*I realize that most of you don't have easy access to gator meat, but the recipe could be used for any kind of meat. Gator tail is very lean & it's much like skinless chicken breast in the amount of fat in it.*

*Thanks for looking. Hope you enjoyed it, and hope some of you try this recipe out. You won't be disappionted!*


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 3, 2011)

That looks Great Al & Al !-----Mighty tasty !!!!

I think I ran out of Gator, but since "It Tastes Like Chicken"?!?!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the recipe,

Bear


----------



## miamirick (Sep 3, 2011)

looks tasty al good way to start the weekend


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Bear!

I have enough for the whole weekend Rick!


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 3, 2011)

Hmm can anyone say Sandhill Crain Piquant???? I'm just saying.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 3, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Hmm can anyone say Sandhill Crain Piquant???? I'm just saying.


LOL---Looks like a lot of extra "neck-meat" on them birdies !!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 3, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Looks like a lot of extra "neck-meat" on them birdies !!!!
> 
> Bear




How bout Craturducken?


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 3, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> How bout Craturducken?


Ha ha even better.


----------



## roller (Sep 3, 2011)

You can live in Louisiana anytime Al that looks great...


----------



## miamirick (Sep 3, 2011)

al i dont know if there is enough meat on those cranes to do much with      maybe a  crane fattie!


----------



## alblancher (Sep 3, 2011)

You can substitute just about anything for the gator  Rabbit, chicken, shrimp, firm body fish, nutria, raccoon.  I know rabbit is very popular.


----------



## venture (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks great, Al!

Those sandhill cranes brought back some memories!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## masterofmymeat (Sep 3, 2011)

The SF gathering is going to be outrageous! In my mind, it can't get here soon enough.

Nice looking piquant Smokin' Al. I've really got to get in the mind set that you can smoke

more than just meaty things. I'm dying to try smoked mac and cheese.

See you at the Gathering...James

BTW- Will be ordering the three trophies next week to make sure we have them in time.

          The plates on the trophies will read:

" 1st Annual South Florida Smoking Meat Forums Gathering"

                     " Best In Ribs 2011"

" 1st Annual South Florida Smoking Meat Forums Gathering"

                     " Best In Chicken 2011"

" 1st Annual South Florida Smoking Meat Forums Gathering"

                      " Best In Special Dish 2011"

If anyone has changes in mind or better wording or anything that'll

make the trophies really stand out, let me know before 9-15-2011.

Sorry, didn't mean to hi-jack your thread Al, please forgive...James


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 3, 2011)

No problem James, the trophy's sound perfect.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 3, 2011)

Al----I think I just saw a nice Bass jump in your pond, just on the edge of the grassy area on the far side of the pond!!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 4, 2011)

You probably did!

It's full of hungry bass, I fish quite a bit back there and usually catch one right away.

The biggest I've caught was a 8.5 pounder, and of course Judy caught a 10 pounder!


----------



## grohl4pres (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks really good. I love some gator.


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 5, 2011)

Damn I wish i could find gator in california. Tried it once in chicago of all places and I loved it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 5, 2011)

You have a slice of Paradice there and the Gator looks good too!...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Every once in a while we get a gator in the pond, but they usually don't stay around for too long.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 3, 2011)

Been looking for a good gator recipe, and the other Al (AlBlancher) sent me his Gator Piquant Sauce recipe.

We changed it somewhat & this is what we came up with. I think we may make this at the South Florida gathering. It is fantastic.

Smoked Alligator & Sausage Piquant

1 lb             tail meat cut into ½ inch cubes

1 lb             smoked andoulli sausage

1 c              canola oil

1 c              flour

2 c              diced onion

2 c              diced celery

1 ½ c          diced bell pepper

½ c             minced garlic

2                 10oz cans Ro’tel tomatoes w/green chili’s

4 cans         chicken broth (about 2 quarts)        

1 tsp            salt

1 tsp            pepper

1 tbs            La hot sauce 

Make dark brown roux with the oil and flour

Add the gator and sauté 5 to10 minutes

In a large cast iron pot put a little oil in the bottom & sauté the onions, celery, bell pepper and garlic 3 to 5 min until veggies are wilted, being careful not to burn the garlic.

Add the gator & roux, stirring in with veggies.

Add tomatoes and chicken broth, stir well and add salt, pepper and hot sauce.  

Bring to rolling boil then put on grill over a 300 degree charcoal fire, or in a 300 degree smoker . 

On the grill or in the smoker, it should just barely be bubbling, like in a crock pot.

Throw some hickory chunks on the charcoal to give it a smoke flavor. 

Do not put a cover on the pot, but do close the grill. 

Stir occasionally & after 1 ½ hours, add the sausage.

Cook another ½ to ¾ hour, or until sausage is hot & gator is tender.

Serve over rice.

I wasn't going to take any photo's, but it looked so good I did manage to get a couple after it was on the grill.

*It's been on about 1 hour here.                                            It must smell good cause here come some visitors. *         

                                                                                               












*They are sandhill cranes & they come up in the yard                            Here's the piquant all done.*

*all the time. They are not afraid of people at all.*

*They eat the bird seed that falls out of the feeders.*











*Made some rice to put it on.                                                        Here it is ready to eat.*











*I realize that most of you don't have easy access to gator meat, but the recipe could be used for any kind of meat. Gator tail is very lean & it's much like skinless chicken breast in the amount of fat in it.*

*Thanks for looking. Hope you enjoyed it, and hope some of you try this recipe out. You won't be disappionted!*


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 3, 2011)

That looks Great Al & Al !-----Mighty tasty !!!!

I think I ran out of Gator, but since "It Tastes Like Chicken"?!?!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the recipe,

Bear


----------



## miamirick (Sep 3, 2011)

looks tasty al good way to start the weekend


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Bear!

I have enough for the whole weekend Rick!


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 3, 2011)

Hmm can anyone say Sandhill Crain Piquant???? I'm just saying.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 3, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Hmm can anyone say Sandhill Crain Piquant???? I'm just saying.


LOL---Looks like a lot of extra "neck-meat" on them birdies !!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 3, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Looks like a lot of extra "neck-meat" on them birdies !!!!
> 
> Bear




How bout Craturducken?


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 3, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> How bout Craturducken?


Ha ha even better.


----------



## roller (Sep 3, 2011)

You can live in Louisiana anytime Al that looks great...


----------



## miamirick (Sep 3, 2011)

al i dont know if there is enough meat on those cranes to do much with      maybe a  crane fattie!


----------



## alblancher (Sep 3, 2011)

You can substitute just about anything for the gator  Rabbit, chicken, shrimp, firm body fish, nutria, raccoon.  I know rabbit is very popular.


----------



## venture (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks great, Al!

Those sandhill cranes brought back some memories!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## masterofmymeat (Sep 3, 2011)

The SF gathering is going to be outrageous! In my mind, it can't get here soon enough.

Nice looking piquant Smokin' Al. I've really got to get in the mind set that you can smoke

more than just meaty things. I'm dying to try smoked mac and cheese.

See you at the Gathering...James

BTW- Will be ordering the three trophies next week to make sure we have them in time.

          The plates on the trophies will read:

" 1st Annual South Florida Smoking Meat Forums Gathering"

                     " Best In Ribs 2011"

" 1st Annual South Florida Smoking Meat Forums Gathering"

                     " Best In Chicken 2011"

" 1st Annual South Florida Smoking Meat Forums Gathering"

                      " Best In Special Dish 2011"

If anyone has changes in mind or better wording or anything that'll

make the trophies really stand out, let me know before 9-15-2011.

Sorry, didn't mean to hi-jack your thread Al, please forgive...James


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 3, 2011)

No problem James, the trophy's sound perfect.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 3, 2011)

Al----I think I just saw a nice Bass jump in your pond, just on the edge of the grassy area on the far side of the pond!!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 4, 2011)

You probably did!

It's full of hungry bass, I fish quite a bit back there and usually catch one right away.

The biggest I've caught was a 8.5 pounder, and of course Judy caught a 10 pounder!


----------



## grohl4pres (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks really good. I love some gator.


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 5, 2011)

Damn I wish i could find gator in california. Tried it once in chicago of all places and I loved it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 5, 2011)

You have a slice of Paradice there and the Gator looks good too!...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Every once in a while we get a gator in the pond, but they usually don't stay around for too long.


----------

